# The Warrior Song



## sweenyite

I posted this in the ttmb already, thought this would also be a fitting place...


----------



## Tucsonred

I LOVE THIS SONG!! I sent the website to all my friends. I sat at work the other day and listened to it I know 10 times!!


----------



## Tucsonred

I'm glad I came across this song tonight...lost a great friend yesterday retired HPD pilot and USMC. And he was a devil dog!!


----------



## choppercop

Sam was a great guy. He will be missed.


----------

